# MTB - Trumbull 10/5 ??



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

7:00 AM in the commuter parking lot this Sunday? a few people have mentioned wanting to try out Trumbull. I've got a basic idea of the trail system and the place is small so we can't really get lost.

i could sleep late and start at 8:00 if travel distance is an issue anyone.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Hmm.  I've been meaning to get back to trumbull.  How bout meeting at 8:30?


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> Hmm.  I've been meaning to get back to trumbull.  How bout meeting at 8:30?



How about forgoing some of that beauty sleep instead? It doesn't seem to be helping much anyway.  Man up and ride early! You then have an entire day left.

I might be down for this. I'll follow up closer to the weekend.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

Greg said:


> Blah blah blah




how's 8 then?  Gmcunni what say you?


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 1, 2008)

the earlier the better for me, i have non-MTB plans with family for late morning. prefer 7, but 8:00 AM would be my latest start time.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> the earlier the better for me, i have non-MTB plans with family for late morning. prefer 7, but 8:00 AM would be my latest start time.



How long do you anticipate the ride being? I'd need to wrap it up around 10 am, but would prefer to ride 3 hours vs. just 2. I can be there for 7 am no problem, but if the majority wants 8 am, I'll roll with it.


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 1, 2008)

How bout wheels up @ 8 (that means riding at 8 not pulling into the lot :smile  I've got Hugo on board and he knows this place like the back of his hand.  Trumbull really isn't that big so you can get out fast if you need to leave.  2 hours is alot of time here.


----------



## Greg (Oct 1, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> How bout wheels up @ 8 (that means riding at 8 not pulling into the lot :smile  I've got Hugo on board and he knows this place like the back of his hand.  Trumbull really isn't that big so you can get out fast if you need to leave.  2 hours is alot of time here.



Wheels *up* or down?  I'm cool with hitting trail at 8 am and riding till 10-10:30. I'm a strong maybe, I'll confirm closer to the weekend.


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2008)

Where is Trumbull?


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

http://maps.google.com/


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

MR. evil said:


> Where is Trumbull?



http://maps.google.com/maps?q=41.2524+-73.2011+(Park Street Commuter Lot)&hl=en


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 2, 2008)

Greg said:


> http://maps.google.com/



Thats way to far for me........and I am not sure I am in condition for a serious ride yet. this head cold has really effected my wind. I was fooling around on the bike in the back yard last night and I was sucking wind after 15 minutes


----------



## bvibert (Oct 2, 2008)

I'm planning on riding somewhere on Sunday, I might make it down to Trumbull with you.  I'm not sure if I'll have the time to be driving that far yet though...



MR. evil said:


> I was sucking wind after 15 minutes



Sounds normal to me...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 2, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on riding somewhere on Sunday, I might make it down to Trumbull with you.  I'm not sure if I'll have the time to be driving that far yet though...



 fwiw, once you get on rt 8 (or 84 if that is closer) it is a very easy ride, all highway.


----------



## Greg (Oct 2, 2008)

Sorry guys, I'm out. Might try to get a ride in the afternoon somewhere, hopefully...


----------



## MR. evil (Oct 3, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I'm planning on riding somewhere on Sunday, I might make it down to Trumbull with you.  I'm not sure if I'll have the time to be driving that far yet though...
> 
> 
> 
> Sounds normal to me...



I am also planning to get out somwhere Sunday morning. I was thinking of heading down to Nass or the Rez. Shot me off a PM if your intrested


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 3, 2008)

We're still riding trumbull at 8.  Anyone still in?


----------



## marcski (Oct 3, 2008)

Trumbull might be doable for me ...probably about an hour or so with no traffic up the meritt.  I just don't know if I have enough time for an hour each way and a 2 hour ride this Sunday.  If I can make it I will post again by tomorrow night.  

I do want to get out and ride (and ski) with the AZ crew!


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 3, 2008)

migs 01 said:


> We're still riding trumbull at 8.  Anyone still in?



i'm still planning to ride.  not sure if i'll be able to keep up with you guys but will try. 

i'll be in the parking lot @ 7:45am


----------



## migs 01 (Oct 4, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> i'm still planning to ride.  not sure if i'll be able to keep up with you guys but will try.
> 
> i'll be in the parking lot @ 7:45am


Cool.  look for a short, fat guy.  Red CX-7.  Orange :uzi:


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 4, 2008)

silver honda crx / black + silver trek HT.

see u there.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

Not gonna make it guys, sorry.  I just got in from a wedding, I don't think there's much chance that I'll be up in time to get all my crap together and make the meet up time.  I'm gonna try to get a ride in at Nass instead...


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

Oof. Temps in teh 40's and rainy. Sounds like miserable conditions for a ride. Don't get hypothermic!


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> Oof. Temps in teh 40's and rainy. Sounds like miserable conditions for a ride. Don't get hypothermic!



Yeah, I'm still sitting at home in the relative warmth (still no heat on).  Thinking of going out for a ride in a bit, but it's hard to get motivated.   Aside from the cold I'm sick of riding in the rain...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

I'm glad I went yesterday, was originally going to hit Nass this morning. I don't think I could of got motivated to go ride this morning in the cold rain.


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I'm glad I went yesterday, was originally going to hit Nass this morning. I don't think I could of got motivated to go ride this morning in the cold rain.



I know I couldn't get motivated.  Being at a wedding consuming mass quantities of alcohol until after midnight last night didn't help either...


----------



## o3jeff (Oct 5, 2008)

bvibert said:


> I know I couldn't get motivated.  Being at a wedding consuming mass quantities of alcohol until after midnight last night didn't help either...



I see you have been busy this morning, thanks for the trackers.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

One thing about riding today, is being below 50 degrees and wet, hypothermia is a real concern unless you're prepared for it. I wouldn't want to have a cotton shirt on today and then have an extended mechanical or get injured. Shiver....


----------



## bvibert (Oct 5, 2008)

o3jeff said:


> I see you have been busy this morning, thanks for the trackers.



I actually did that yesterday before I left for the wedding.  They're still a bit of a work in progress, but you're welcome anyway.


----------



## severine (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> One thing about riding today, is being below 50 degrees and wet, hypothermia is a real concern unless you're prepared for it. I wouldn't want to have a cotton shirt on today and then have an extended mechanical or get injured. Shiver....


I think you have made my decision for me about today...


----------



## gmcunni (Oct 5, 2008)

Greg said:


> One thing about riding today, is being below 50 degrees and wet, hypothermia is a real concern unless you're prepared for it. I wouldn't want to have a cotton shirt on today and then have an extended mechanical or get injured. Shiver....



yeah, that would be me.. long sleeve cotton shirt today  

TR in a bit.


----------



## Greg (Oct 5, 2008)

gmcunni said:


> yeah, that would be me.. long sleeve cotton shirt today
> 
> TR in a bit.



Hopefully no mechanical nor injury though. Synthetic is the way to go!


----------

